# Setting Compound



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

Anyone else been having problems with USG SHEETROCK® Brand Easy Sand™ Lightweight Setting-Type Joint Compounds, and ProForm® BRAND Quick Set™ Lite Setting Compound smelling like MANURE? Both brands have gotten so bad I've been putting dawn in them just trying to mask the smell. I can't imagine what homeowners are thinking if we as workers are calling each other pigs, thinking the other guy dropped a deuce in his pants! I've talked to reps from both companys, and still my mud smells like complete SH!T, wish I had an alternative in my area.


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

Mudslinger said:


> Anyone else been having problems with USG SHEETROCK® Brand Easy Sand™ Lightweight Setting-Type Joint Compounds, and ProForm® BRAND Quick Set™ Lite Setting Compound smelling like MANURE? Both brands have gotten so bad I've been putting dawn in them just trying to mask the smell. I can't imagine what homeowners are thinking if we as workers are calling each other pigs, thinking the other guy dropped a deuce in his pants! I've talked to reps from both companys, and still my mud smells like complete SH!T, wish I had an alternative in my area.


Have had it where it smells like Cat piss but can't recall it smelling like crap.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

I think we've had this discussion before about how good our hotmuds are and that the northern hemisphere stuff is sh!t :whistling2:
:jester:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Mudslinger said:


> Anyone else been having problems with USG SHEETROCK® Brand Easy Sand Lightweight Setting-Type Joint Compounds, and ProForm® BRAND Quick Set Lite Setting Compound smelling like MANURE? Both brands have gotten so bad I've been putting dawn in them just trying to mask the smell. I can't imagine what homeowners are thinking if we as workers are calling each other pigs, thinking the other guy dropped a deuce in his pants! I've talked to reps from both companys, and still my mud smells like complete SH!T, wish I had an alternative in my area.


Bags of durabond smelled like a sewer while mixing. Once mixed and soaked the smell went away. Haven't come across any in the last month or so.


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Bags of durabond smelled like a sewer while mixing. Once mixed and soaked the smell went away. Haven't come across any in the last month or so.


I used to think it went away, until multiple people made comments lol. I can deal with it on new construction, but on remodels I'm getting tired of explaining the smell to people. Might just be the batches were getting in my area who knows.


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

Kiwiman said:


> I think we've had this discussion before about how good our hotmuds are and that the northern hemisphere stuff is sh!t :whistling2:
> :jester:


But who knew it actually contained sh!t!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I use the USG hot muds ..20,45,and 90.. no funny smell.
Don't surprise me though! The more USG and N/G try to make there products better and ''greener'' The poorer the product gets.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Mudslinger said:


> Anyone else been having problems with USG SHEETROCK® Brand Easy Sand™ Lightweight Setting-Type Joint Compounds, and ProForm® BRAND Quick Set™ Lite Setting Compound smelling like MANURE? Both brands have gotten so bad I've been putting dawn in them just trying to mask the smell. I can't imagine what homeowners are thinking if we as workers are calling each other pigs, thinking the other guy dropped a deuce in his pants! I've talked to reps from both companys, and still my mud smells like complete SH!T, wish I had an alternative in my area.


I quickly remembered this post today when I mixed up a batch of CGC and USG mixed. It was awful ! Could have sworn a cow had a dump in the pail ! After it was mixed up though the stench went away.

Certainteed is phucking up everything !:blink:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Mudslinger said:


> Anyone else been having problems with USG SHEETROCK® Brand Easy Sand™ Lightweight Setting-Type Joint Compounds, and ProForm® BRAND Quick Set™ Lite Setting Compound smelling like MANURE? Both brands have gotten so bad I've been putting dawn in them just trying to mask the smell. I can't imagine what homeowners are thinking if we as workers are calling each other pigs, thinking the other guy dropped a deuce in his pants! I've talked to reps from both companys, and still my mud smells like complete SH!T, wish I had an alternative in my area.


add one cap of bleach per one bag


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

icerock drywall said:


> add one cap of bleach per one bag


Might work, have to try it. I would take the job smelling like a swimming pool over a barnyard.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Mudslinger said:


> Might work, have to try it. I would take the job smelling like a swimming pool over a barnyard.


I keep bleach in my work trailer...If I dont work on the weekends this is what I do to my mud
A. clean the edge of the bucket with water
B. add 2" of water to mud to seal the mud
C. add about a tea spoon of bleach 
this works if the mud is going to sit around on vac as well,
start up you dump water out and add mud if needed .then add your glue and a tea spoon of dawn:thumbsup: and that is how I like to play in the mud :thumbsup:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Not getting any odd smell from my proform quickset here in SC. Maybe it is a regional thing?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Not getting any odd smell from my proform quickset here in SC. Maybe it is a regional thing?


Have you run across this yet TF? I know you like the ruco products... They sent me a few bags of this to try out...I loved it compared to the blue!


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

thefinisher said:


> Not getting any odd smell from my proform quickset here in SC. Maybe it is a regional thing?


just used 3 bags of pro form yesterday and nothing here YET in PA


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

I know that smell. Same as the synko fast set we have here. I think it's walnut shell or hull they put in the mix instead of talc so it smells like poopy diaper instead of clean diaper.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> Have you run across this yet TF? I know you like the ruco products... They sent me a few bags of this to try out...I loved it compared to the blue!


Our supplier offered us some to try but they didn't have any 5 minute which is what I use so I declined the offer. For setting mud I only use Proform Quickset. I do like Ruco ready mix though :thumbsup:


----------



## muttbucket (Jul 10, 2011)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Bags of durabond smelled like a sewer while mixing. Once mixed and soaked the smell went away. Haven't come across any in the last month or so.


hahahaha

okay so now I know you're the real thing...
like moore and his truck,
you can't pretend that...


----------

